# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  استشارة واتمنى تفيدوني ,

## ريما الحويطي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مسائكم ،/ صباحكم رضا وجنة ,

حبيت اخذ الاستشارة منكم ولجأت لكم لاني حيل تايه ,

قدمت بمحكمة تبوك على قضية فسخ نكاح من شهر 7 العام الماضي , وصارت الجلسة الاولى وسمع القاضي مني كل الاسباب 
كذلك الزوج , واعطانا موعد لشهر 11 ، بناء على وجود حكمين من اهلي واهله .... واذا تم اتفاق الحكمين 
على عدم مواصلة الحياة فيما بينا يتم الطلاق ودفع نصف المهر للزوج ,
وقبل الجلسة الثانية اللي موعدها شهر 11 طلقني طلقة واحدة بصك من المحكمة بتاريخ 26/ 10/ 1432... والاصل استلمه الوالد ..
ويوم موعد الجلسة الثانية حضر الوالد ووضع صورة من صك الطلاق في المعاملة .... والزوج لم يحضر 
والقاضي المسؤول عن القضية انتقل , الى من تبوك الى الرياض .... واعطونا موعد اخر بشهر 1433/4/20
خلال هذه الفترة طبعا انتهيت من العدة .. وارجعني الوالد لكرت العائلة الخاص فيه ...
بشهر 2 قدم طليقي شكوى للاحوال المدنية بخروجي من كرت العائلة حقو ... وقدم لهم صك ترجيع تاريخو بعد انتهاء العدة ..
وصك الطلاق الاصل موجود مع الوالد ,
رجعوني لكرت العائلة بناء على تاريخ صك الترجيع وارسلو خطاب استفسار اي صك يعتمد لديهم ؟!
صبرت وانتظرت رد المحكمة ماردوا علينا ,
ويوم 20 /4 لم يحضر واعطوني موعد 7/7 .... وانتظرت حتى موعد وماحضر الجلسة .... ورجعو عطونا موعد 1433/9/18 
وفوق هذا اشتكى الوالد لقسم الشرطة يطالب بتسليم صك الطلاق الاصل له ..
رحت المحكمة وروحت للموظف واعطيته رقم صك الطلاق ووريته الاصل ... وجاوبني وقال ياختي:
مافيه باسمك صك ترجيع ولا فيه اي استفسار من الاحوال المدنية ومعاملتك مافيها الا صورة بس من صك الطلاق ومعروض اللي قدمتيه 
بفسخ النكاح ومواعيد الجلسات لاغير , وصك الطلاق الاصل معك . سالته صك الترجيع اللي طلعه تيب هذا من فين قال عشان يطلع صك ترجيع لازم 
يتسلم صك الطلاق الاصل ويتهمش عليه !!!!!!
ياليت تفيدوني يامحامين واصحاب الخبره ايش الحل اللي اسويه او التصرف اللي اتخذه لي سنه وشوي على هذا الحال ؟!
ووقف لي عقبة ب كل الوظايف اللي اقدمها ووين ماروح بصفته ولي الامر معلقني لاماخذه حقي ك زوجة ولامطلقة اشوف لي حياة افضل .


الله يجزاكم خير ويجعله في موازيين حسناتكم .

----------

